# How common are solid colored Nubian?



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 26, 2013)

Most solid colored Nubian I've seen seem to have white ears, although I've seen solid white and solid red/brown. How common is a solid colored Nubian in any color, and what color is most unusual to show up alone in a Nubian?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a solid black mini-nubian....


----------



## hopsnlopsfarm (Oct 14, 2013)

I have seen solid colored Nubians, I have one with almost 100% black ears with red trimming. The 'white' ears are called frosted and very common in most Nubian lines. Completely solid colors are not rare but most have spots, or some kind of markings. 

The most unusual color/hard to come by is white, but they are becoming a bit more common from what I have been finding. Its hard since they can come in any color! I have a doe who changes colors, started brown/red to black to white to roan to black... Nubians keep life interesting!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 14, 2013)

*They are pretty darn rare. I have had NO solid colored Nubians born on my farm ever, they are always at least 2 colors. And I have a friend who has been breeding them for 10 years and she has over 80 goats on her property and I think she has only had ONE solid Nubian in all these years.*


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

I had s solid black Nubian and have never seen another one since then.


----------

